# Found Anduril & Glamdring



## Winch (Sep 22, 2003)

I was at an old country store this weekend where the wife was purusing the quilts and blackberry jam when I spot a full size replica of both Anduril and Glamdring. They also had Gimli's axe and some kind of axe used on the Buffy series (according to my daughter). The older lady that runs the place says her husband buys stuff like that but she didn't know where. I may have to go back and buy Anduril to hang over my fireplace.


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 22, 2003)

It would be cool to have a replica sword from TLOTR's. I mostly would like the bow Legolas had as well as that other weapon he had. Two of them he had. What is it called if anyone knows what I am talking about?


----------



## Niniel (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, his knives. I don't think they have a name.
You can buy replica's of LOTR swords online, but they're quite expensive. Like on Arms of Valor .


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 3, 2003)

There's a goldsmith's shop in Bourton on the Water where all the LotR swords, plus various other medieval militaria are for sale, but I saw the same thing in a shop called "The Tartan Shop" in Callender, Scotland, for a fraction of the price. The owner said he ordered them from Spain.


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 15, 2003)

When I was on Holiday I saw a replica of Sting and I was going to buy it but I didn't have enough money and they probably wouldn't let me back into Scotland with it.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 15, 2003)

I HAVE STING!!!

EBAY IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kahmul _
> *When I was on Holiday I saw a replica of Sting and I was going to buy it but I didn't have enough money and they probably wouldn't let me back into Scotland with it. *


I think the shop in Callendar had 'Sting' (see my previous post) - You could find their phone number and ask - it is at least in Scotland and not too pricey.


----------

